# J-Turns



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

ok for instructors, what do you do when you cant get kids to make a J-turn? I always have that 1 kid that just seems to way over do it and flips switch whenever they try to make a J-turn. Please share?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I always try to get my students to think of their fingers being tied to the tip and tail of their board. Where the shoulders go, the tip and tail will go with, and vice versa.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah i hear ya. That helps alot when skating i usually say put your arm out like your flying and just aim for where your arm is pointing. But sometimes i get kids who seem to initiate the turn then just keep spinning so they ride switch i never know how to help them.


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

More weight on front foot?


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

tried it:dunno:


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Teach them how to do a toe and heelside traverse, then come back to the J turn.


----------

